# Apostas (10 e 11 de agosto) - Escolha de Estações



## David sf (6 Ago 2012 às 21:40)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas, semelhante a muitos que anteriormente se fizeram por aqui.

Desta vez, e ao contrário do que aconteceu no concurso anterior, a aposta voltará a recair sobre *temperaturas máximas e mínimas*. O concurso decorrerá nos dias 10 e 11 de agosto (sexta e sábado).
Os moldes do concurso e as datas/horas e penalizações serão pormenorizadas mais tarde.


*Escolha de estações*
Desta vez, e por não terem tido a oportunidade de escolher as EM no anterior concurso, os 7 primeiros classificados do concurso de abril também as poderão escolher, bem como os 7 primeiros classificados do concurso de junho. Serão escolhidas *10 estações meteorológicas + 2 suplentes* a concurso.

Num total de 12 estações, pelo menos 2 delas terão que ser amadoras (podem ser mais) desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net que  indique extremos temperatura exactos (o que não acontece no WUndergound por exemplo).

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam 12 estações até às 18 horas de amanhã (terça-feira). Os 10 membros suplentes podem submeter até às 7 horas de quarta-feira, caso o total de 12 estações não tenham ainda sido submetidas até essa hora.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (amanhã até às 18h00)
vinc7e
Jorge_scp
ecobcg
AnDré
Dan
rozzo
N_Fig
Duarte Sousa
Gilmet
|Ciclone|
MSantos
Gerofil

*Suplentes* (só a partir das 18h de amanhã, e se necessário)
Paulo H
ac_cernax
Z13
amarusp
David sf
Pedro Afonso
João Soares
Skizzo
vitamos
ThaZouk

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem contudo sugerir estações aos decisores, *dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação*, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma *sugestão*.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial.

*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Monção (Valinha) - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 – Vinhais - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Moimenta da Beira - Inst.Meteorologia
 4 - Sabugal, Martim Rei - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 – Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 – Zebreira -  Inst.Meteorologia
 7 – MeteoConstância - http://www.meteoconstancia.info/
 8 - Elvas -  Inst.Meteorologia
 9 – Santa Cruz -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 – Reguengos, S.P. Corval -  Inst.Meteorologia
11 - Sítio das Fontes - [URL="http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/"] Inst.Meteorologia[/URL]
12 - Castro Marim (RN Sapal) -  Inst.Meteorologia


----------



## ecobcg (6 Ago 2012 às 21:51)

Bom, atendendo às características do evento em questão, "puxo a brasa à minha sardinha" e sugiro a estação do Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2012 às 21:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom, atendendo às características do evento em questão, "puxo a brasa à minha sardinha" e sugiro a estação do Sitio das Fontes.



Sugeres ou escolhes? É que podes escolher.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 22:04)

Eu sugiro a estação Faro/Aeroporto, porque é a estação mais imprevísivel que temos no país dada a situação sinóptica prevista.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Ago 2012 às 22:11)

David sf disse:


> Sugeres ou escolhes? É que podes escolher.



Pronto... pronto... Má escolha de palavra...
*escolho* a estação do *Sitio das Fontes*...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

Eu escolho a estação de *Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde*, do IM.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2012 às 23:06)

Evitando estações muito próximas, escolho *Elvas (IM)*.


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2012 às 23:18)

*Sugiro* a estação de Santa Cruz(IM),ao pé de Torres Vedras, porque é uma estação recente e numa zona interessante nestes eventos.Nestes dias de calor,podem estar 35ºC,ou nevoeiro,quando em todo o lado está calor. Por vezes surpreende


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 23:30)

*Sugiro* a estação de Arouca do IM.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2012 às 00:03)

Estação do IM: *Castro Marim (RN Sapal)*.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2012 às 02:46)

Eu escolho a estação do IM de * Vinhais * , tinha escolhido a de Mirandela mas não aparece no mapa do IM.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2012 às 11:53)

Boa iniciativa

A minha *SUGESTÃO* vai para a estação do *Pinhão - Santa Bárbara*, que em eventos de calor pode sempre ser um desafio.


----------



## rozzo (7 Ago 2012 às 13:56)

Vou seguir a sugestão do meteo e vai a estação de Santa Cruz.


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2012 às 18:04)

A partir deste momento, os suplentes podem escolher as estações (os 'titulares' que ainda não o tenham feito, também podem). Se até à meia noite de hoje, não tiverem sido escolhidas as doze estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá escolher.


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2012 às 18:17)

Avanço então com *Sabugal, Martim Rei*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2012 às 19:42)

Escolho a estação da *Zebreira*


----------



## Costa (7 Ago 2012 às 20:25)

Só um aparte para a escolha de alguns utilizadores. Estas apostas vêem na sequência de um episódio de forte calor, não vejo aonde está o interesse em escolher estações que tradicionalmente não são das mais "emocionantes" no que diz respeito a altas temperaturas.


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2012 às 22:07)

Costa disse:


> Só um aparte para a escolha de alguns utilizadores. Estas apostas vêem na sequência de um episódio de forte calor, não vejo aonde está o interesse em escolher estações que tradicionalmente não são das mais "emocionantes" no que diz respeito a altas temperaturas.



O objectivo deste tipo de concursos não passa por apostar em 10 estações cujas máximas vão chegar aos 40ºC, mas tentar, para um evento não usual, prever o que se passará em diversas estações, representantes das diferentes regiões climáticas e geográficas do nosso país.

Para te dar um exemplo, no último concurso as estações em que houve um maior erro por parte dos membros a concurso foram as do litoral, e que não atingiram temperaturas extremas. É também nestas regiões que as brisas provocam por vezes grandes surpresas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2012 às 23:05)

Escolho a estação de *Monção (Valinha)*.


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2012 às 23:18)

Escolho a estação amadora *MeteoConstância*: http://www.meteoconstancia.info/.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Ago 2012 às 23:31)

A minha escolha recai sobre a estação do IM de *Moimenta da Beira*.


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2012 às 00:09)

*Reguengos-SP do Corval*


----------

